# New Here



## Fredrich_avery (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello from Groves Tx. 1315


----------



## Fredrich_avery (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess I should introduce myself a little better. I live in Groves Tx, and was have dual memberships in Nederland Lodge #1368 and Groves Lodge #1315. 52 yr old Father of two beautiful girls. My wife and I are the past Matron and Patron of Nederland Chapter of the Eastern Star.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 12, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## JTM (Jun 13, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm new here also, welcome!

-Ashton


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad to have ya!


----------

